# DIY CO2 using PVC?



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Lately I have been seriously thinking of building a DIY system out of PVC pipe for my 20 gal tank..kind of like a homemade, larger version of the neat little Hagen unit that I have on there now.
I have the tools, & the technology, can anyone with experience on this steer me in the right direction? (On a quick search, all I can find so far is info on the soda bottle method, or the diy pressurized, but will keep looking)


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

It is much easier to just get a 1 gallon Gatorade bottle and do it that way.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I am looking more for something sturdier, & compact, able to fit in the space behind my aquarium-I don't like the look of soda bottles, I don't want to have them sitting on my floor while I have to figure out a way to hide them & have seen people use the PVc, I just can't remember where..


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

To me PVC would be like using glass, which with DIY inst the best idea. If you get pressure build up you could have a major problem on your hands. Find a plastic bottle that would fit your needs. There are thousands of different styles, check out your local walmart or grocery store for a bottle


----------



## LilLou (Apr 23, 2006)

Depeneding on the size of reactor you are looking for here is the formula worked out to figure out what you need:


Calculations based on 6" tall pipe
(.3' X .3') X .7856=.070704 X .5'=.035352 Sq Ft

.35352 Sq Ft X 7.5 gal/Sq Ft= .26514 Gallons

.26514 Gal X 128 ounces/gal= 33.92792 ounces

33.92 ounces = approx 1 liter

so for a 2L bottle use a 12" pipe
3L use 18" pipe

cap the bottom, short piece of pipe, threaded adapter, screw cap drilled and tapped for hose barb adapter fitting.

Hope it helps
Lou


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

If using PVC, over pressure protection is a good idea. My first CO2 generation system, an aquamedic, was of hardplastic. It used a small pop-off valve for protection.


----------

